# 1/2 ton plow trucks



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

How are you guy making these trucks last after plowing. I have been thinking about buying a few 1/2 ton 4x4 trucks to use as plow trucks only. I know from having both personally that goin from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton you get alot more truck with the 3/4 ton. But I can buy 1/2 tons so much less then 3/4 so hence why I am asking. I figured I would put poly plows on them to save on weight on the front ends. These trucks would be older ones to, early to mid 90's.


----------



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a 92' Chevy 1500 with a 7.5' Western Pro. ( about 600 lbs.) and I plow with it every year and drive it all summer too! Proper care is the key! If you take care of it, it will last you. When something breaks I spend the extra $ and buy the HD parts (i.e. original trans was 4L60e now it is the 4L80e same as a 3/4 ton.). Just remember it IS A 1/2 TON, NOT A 1 TON so treat it like it is a 1/2 ton. You can't er' um, shoundn't put a whole pallet of bagged salt in the bed. If you beat it, it will break, just like all trucks but it takes less to break a 1/2 ton. Just my $.02


----------



## KustomKare (Nov 6, 2008)

well you might want to do a little more research, the poly plows actually weigh more. i had a 2000 gmc 1500 reg cab short bed that i plowed with for 9 years and it was great but lacked in the real deep snow.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

This will be the 3rd season plowing with my 94 GMC 1500 5.4
I only do commercial lots
Im out 15+ hours each event
its nice that i can load a full pallet with my swing away (usually spread 4-6 pallets each event)

Just got some new Nitto Terra Grapplers last week


----------



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

turb0diesel;1128409 said:


> This will be the 3rd season plowing with my 94 GMC 1500 5.4
> I do only do commercial lots
> Im out 15+ hours each event
> its nice that i can load a full pallet with my swing away (usually spread 4-6 pallets each event)
> ...


A full 49 bag pallet!? in a STOCK 1/2 ton? yeah rite! I call your bluff! Possibly it isn't stock!


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Pro Lawn Care;1128412 said:


> A full 49 bag pallet!? in a STOCK 1/2 ton? yeah rite! I call your bluff! Possibly it isn't stock!


YES A FULL PALLET!
All strock! I only have timbrens installed In the back
I also pull a 14' enclosed trailer w/ a zaro turner and a 36" walk behind


----------



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

turb0diesel;1128413 said:


> YES A FULL PALLET!
> All strock! I only have timbrens installed In the back
> I also pull a 14' enclosed trailer w/ a zaro turner and a 36" walk behind


And when did GM offer Timbrens STOCK (FROM FACTORY) on ANY 88' - 98' GM truck? We all know what they can do in the way of ride and load hauling help! So Turbo your truck isn't stock! I have overload coils on my truck and I can, have and will again haul a whole pallet too. Just remember 1/2 ton = 1,000#'s In other words a 1/2 ton was NOT intended or designed to do it. Another perfect example of "Just because you CAN do it, DOSN'T mean you SHOULD!" I have pulled a 20' landscape trailer with 3 72" eXmark ZTR's with trimmers and backpack blowers with gas cans and extra crap and might I add that is a very tight fit. Also pull my 24' travel trailer hundreds of miles each summer. Now I ask you will the extra weight cause my parts to wear quicker than their common service interval? Yes! why? They were not intended for that kind of abuse but we all do it! And we will continue to! If you ask any GM dealer or plow dealer they will tell you the generation of trucks we have is built better and tougher than a new 1/2 ton. Just like a SFA (solid front axle) pre 88' is tougher built then our IFS (independent front suspension) trucks. It seems to me as the trucks get newer they are not made as well!

Sorry to thread jack here!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I think the way he worded it "all stock, only have timbrens" is the same as saying "all stock, except for timbrens installed " and using the word installed, so I am pretty sure he wasn't saying he thought the timbrens were stock.

I don't see any reason why a half ton with timbrens wouldn't carry a full pallet. It's not carrying it long, it gets offloaded rapidly anyway. Will it shorten the life of the truck? Maybe a little, but that's what they're for. Not supposed to last forever. 

Half ton Chevys gonna have enough power regardless of which one it came with. With the name turbodiesel I thought maybe he had a 6.5 but I cant see the front bumper to confirm it. And it says 5.4 which makes no sense. Unless he spent a lot of money and time swapping a new Ford Triton v8 into it. Which is blasphemy. 

Normally I would come down on the other side of this. I buy 1 tons for my daily drivers.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess the liability of overloaded axles isnt a concern .


----------



## the eggman (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a 96 k-1500 I have plowed with for 4 yrs 160000 + miles and
it works great. Just have to remember its a 1/2 ton and be ready to
put some money in to it.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

you can probably get a 2500 same year for about the same price you would be better off..also depends on your plowing driveways..lots?? doyou keep up with the storm or wait? i have plowed with both 1500s and 2500 i like the 2500 much better but 1500s do the trick....just take care of it dont hammer on it and youll be fine.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Raconteur;1128556 said:


> I guess the liability of overloaded axles isnt a concern .


This has always amazed me as well. Being a ex certified mechanic, auto shop service writer, auto dept manager and ex MAC Tools distributor where I was in many body shops and repair facilities I always cringe when being near one of these trucks on the road when I see them. :crying:


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Match a proper sized plow to the truck and you'd be fine. Repairs might be more of a regular occurance in a 1/2, but parts are cheaper too. I think i had 200 in the last 4L60 i rebuilt. Try to do a 4L80 in a 3/4 for that.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Why does everyone always say, "...it's a 1/2 ton, be ready to put money into it" Unless that's just a Chevy thing...

If you keep any truck within it's capabilities it will serve you well. If you don't hit sh!t, beat it to death, equip it with the right equipment(plow), plow with your tow haul activated or in 1st gear, stop completely when shifting, and, most important, maintain your equipment, they will last just as long as any truck. It's just common sense.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Raconteur;1128556 said:


> I guess the liability of overloaded axles isnt a concern .


yeah, I'll give you that. I was kind of picturing it being a temporary thing and it gets offloaded quickly, but it probably is on a public road at least some of the time, which could create a hazard. But I have seen people haul tremendous weight (and argued against it) on half tons with their puny wheel studs and bearings, and never come close to breaking them. I think the factory rating back then was pretty low. As opposed to new trucks, which because of the advertising war has gotten totally out of control. All the half tons are rated for towing at least 10k now, and advertise hugh payloads and ridiculously high HP numbers. Not sure I believe half of what I hear. My camper is in the 5 ton ballpark, and according to 97 specs it's too much for my diesel dually 3500, but my coworkers brand new 2011 F150 is rated at 11,300 towing. So apparently I don't need a big 1 ton, all I need is a gasser half ton.

FWIW, I own two older 1 ton duallys, but given a choice between a brand new hd truck and a 95 1500, I'd rather have the old truck. Replace a few parts now and then, and stay ahead of the rust, and that old truck will still be here long after the flimsy Pepsi can trucks are recycled into yet another flimsy overpriced POS. JMO


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Pro Lawn Care;1128419 said:


> And when did GM offer Timbrens STOCK (FROM FACTORY) on ANY 88' - 98' GM truck? We all know what they can do in the way of ride and load hauling help! So Turbo your truck isn't stock! I have overload coils on my truck and I can, have and will again haul a whole pallet too. Just remember 1/2 ton = 1,000#'s In other words a 1/2 ton was NOT intended or designed to do it. Another perfect example of "Just because you CAN do it, DOSN'T mean you SHOULD!" I have pulled a 20' landscape trailer with 3 72" eXmark ZTR's with trimmers and backpack blowers with gas cans and extra crap and might I add that is a very tight fit. Also pull my 24' travel trailer hundreds of miles each summer. Now I ask you will the extra weight cause my parts to wear quicker than their common service interval? Yes! why? They were not intended for that kind of abuse but we all do it! And we will continue to! If you ask any GM dealer or plow dealer they will tell you the generation of trucks we have is built better and tougher than a new 1/2 ton. Just like a SFA (solid front axle) pre 88' is tougher built then our IFS (independent front suspension) trucks. It seems to me as the trucks get newer they are not made as well!
> 
> Sorry to thread jack here!


yeah he said he has them INSTALLED so you clearly didnt read that before you attempted to insult him.

my 89 chevy 1500 had a western 7/6 on it, seems to hold up fine

i bought the truck needing a little attention, but after some tlc it didnt get from previous owners, im ready to plow and dd it for quite awhile


----------

